# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Michael Jakson behet musliman dhe Bënë nje Kengë per Islamin!!

## _Mersin_

Eshte konvertuar ne fene Islame kengetari me fame i muzikes Pop.

Ai ka bere nje kenge islame ku mund ta degjoni ketu




Pritet qe miliona prej dashamiresve te tij te behen muslimane sic ndodhi mbas konvertimit te Muhamed Ali (Kasus Kleit) dhe Tajsonit.

Islami eshte si puna e diellit qe i duhet edhe lindjes edhe perendimit.

----------


## zerbina

Bravo Michael Jakson

----------


## Dito

kenga mjaft e bukur, persa i perket zgjedhjeve te tij duhet te respektohet dhe jo te denigrohet me ofeza.

*Dito*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mrekullia vete!
Pra dashamiresit e tij, urojme te ndjekin gjurmet e tij..., por jo ne ç'do veprim qe ka ndermarre ku xhekson, pasi te gjithe dine qe ishte nje pedofil, ku edhe per kete i hengren avokatet pothuaj tere pasurine, duke shitur edhe diznejlend..., pastaj shpresojme qe te mos nderrojne ngjyren e lekures te gjithe, se pastaj si merr vesh as derqi... :Lulja3: 
Nga fundi i 70' deri nga mesi i 80', ishte edhe nje nga kengetaret e mi te preferuar, por qe atehere kane kaluar dhjetevjeçare (2,5).
Megjithe ate, urime xheksonit..., te pakten e kane pranuar...
Se i krishtere nuk mund te ishte, me ate sjellje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Mrekullia vete!
> Pra dashamiresit e tij, urojme te ndjekin gjurmet e tij..., por jo ne ç'do veprim qe ka ndermarre ku xhekson, pasi te gjithe dine qe ishte nje pedofil, ku edhe per kete i hengren avokatet pothuaj tere pasurine, duke shitur edhe diznejlend..., pastaj shpresojme qe te mos nderrojne ngjyren e lekures te gjithe, se pastaj si merr vesh as derqi...
> Nga fundi i 70' deri nga mesi i 80', ishte edhe nje nga kengetaret e mi te preferuar, por qe atehere kane kaluar dhjetevjeçare (2,5).
> Megjithe ate, urime xheksonit..., te pakten e kane pranuar...
> Se i krishtere nuk mund te ishte, me ate sjellje.


Kush ju ka then juve se eshte pedofil , ose keni qen viktim ?

Tani , nese qenka ber musliman ai sdot beje vepra te kqija , te cilat i ka ber gjersa ka qen krishter dhe dhasht Zoti qe ai te behet musliman dhe te jet penduar.

Derisa e gjith bota blenin albumet e tija dhe gjersa krishteret prenin venat per Majkell Xheksonin , ai ishte i mir , ja blenin albumet qysh diten e pare , tani qenka ber musliman dhe ja , ai qenka pedofil.

Se sot nuk konvertohet vetem Majkell Xhekson , por po konvertohen edhe prifterinjt krishter , sepse po i lodh ajo paqartesia te cilen e kan trasheguar nga falsifikatoret e Bibles dhe po thojn : gjetem qetsin tek Islami.

Sa e sa kengetar ishin krishter dhe gjat kesaj kohe i benin gjitha te kqijat , vetem sa kaluan ne Islam , lan edhe drogen , lan alkoolin , nga i cili nuk mund te largoheshin as me ndihmen e mjekve , kjo eshte fuqia e Islamit zoteri.

----------


## Cimo

> Eshte konvertuar ne fene Islame kengetari me fame i muzikes Pop.
> 
> Ai ka bere nje kenge islame ku mund ta degjoni ketu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVx5X...eature=related
> 
> Pritet qe miliona prej dashamiresve te tij te behen muslimane sic ndodhi mbas konvertimit te Muhamed Ali (Kasus Kleit) dhe Tajsonit.
> 
> Islami eshte si puna e diellit qe i duhet edhe lindjes edhe perendimit.


Videoja eshte propagande, se pari nuk eshte zeri i Jaksonit dhe e dyta eshte bere upload ne youtube me 2007 kurse ky i fundit paret prej sheikve i mori ne fund te 2008. Ajt ciaooo

----------


## altin55

Mashallah majkell, kurse vellai i tij ka vite ne Islam, madje ishte dhe per haxh, dhe ky u be sembep
ju te tjerve, ska pe tju vij inat dhe e shani, e dim nivelin e edukates tuaj ska nevoj me

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk asht zeri i Maikelit...NON NON.....edhe nese asht ba muslian shife theksin e disa fjaleve ne fyt ...ncncnc..........

----------


## Darius

Po ska nevoje, mjafton te degjosh si i thote fjalet ne arabisht tamam si arab. Ku e mesoi Michael theksin aq shpejt  :buzeqeshje:  Te jeni te sigurt qe eshte fallco si lajm. Ja ku e keni kengetarin qe kendon kengen. 




Pastaj ca krenoheni kot se ai pedofil eshte turpi i njerezimit. Nje njeri qe percmon origjinen e tij eshte i percmuar nga koka te kembet.

----------


## _Mersin_

Islam nuk ka nevoje per njerzit njerzit kane nevoje per islamin.

Mos kujtoni se ne muslimanet e perdorim lajmin e berjes se Majkell jaksonit per propagande sepse Islami ka qene dhe do jete per te gjithe ato qe duan te hyjne ne mbreterine e Zotit.

Lajmi eshte i konfirmuar nga te gjithe mediat boterore.

Fakti qe ka qene i prishur dhe imoral nuk dote thote se per te ska dere pendimi.Fakti qe ka qene i cthurur dhe ka nderuar lekuren tregon se sa bukur jetojne njerzit ne perendim, ne demokraci dhe krishterizem.
Jeta e perendimit i ben njerzit te mos duan nene dhe babe, mos duan femijet e tyre, mos duan ngjyren e tyre, seksin e tyre, pamjet dhe fizikun e tyre pasi ato ndjehen te poshteruar ne mynyren e jeteses qe u ofron perendimi.Sepse perendimi nuk ngrihet mbi vlerat dhe moralet por mbi degjenerimin dhe homoseksualitetin.Duhet te jesh i shkatarruar nga te gjitha anet qe te jesh sot yll kinotomografie ne perendim.Qe te behesh aktore duhet te kesh qene pornostar.Ne Suedi u zgjodh kryeministre nje lesbike.Kryetari i bashkise se Parisit eshte homoseksual.Bill klintoni iu desh qe te tradhetonte gruan me qellim qe Hilary te behej Sekretare Shteti.Bote e degjeneruar qe nuk ofron zgjidhje per njerzimin vetem se degjenerimin.

Shikoni homoseksualet qe i bekon kisha per martese ato shikoni.


http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cms...8411girata.asp

http://www.repubblica.it/2003/k/sezi...tml?ref=search

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16873132/

----------


## Dorontina

> Kush eshte Majkell Xheksoni? Ai majmuni i pare qe arriti ti ngjaje te bardhit fale qindra operacioneve plastike, prejt te cilave u katandis aq keq, duke arritur deri aty sa i behet grafia ne diell, perdoret si manikin per studimin e kafkes njerezore nga studentet e mjeksise dhe eshte konsumuesi me i madh i cadrave, fale pamundesise qe ka per te dal ne diell. Apo ai robi qe qan si kalama dy vjec, jo vetem ne krahet e gruas se tij Taylor (qe ka te njejten moshe me nondajen e vet, dmth gorrillen Mapumba) por edhe gjate luerjes se gishtave me manikyr. Apo ai qe fton femijet e vegjel ne shtepi, per te kryer marrdhenie gorrilla-human seksuale me to? 
> 
> Vallai, mu beka qejfi qe ju paska fut fese me ne fund. Jam i sigurte qe islami do e ndihmoje. Shife kur te na dali ne tv duke i kput koken nanjonit!


e ke gabim....
mos gjyko se ghykohesh nji ditê...
ai qe ka presion nga njeriu , dhe ik e behet refuqat te feja ai asht i mengur.

maikeli ishte viktime e mediave te kqija.
zoti e ndihmoft ....ja marrshin te ligat ata qe e shajn ate qe ishte yll qe nga femiria 5 vjeç kendonte .
sa i bukur ishte....

----------


## MIRIAM

Eh na qat koken me kete Majkell xheksonin qe eshte fut ne islam,cfare krenarie keni.
Cka pasni pas me ba ju sikur shume vipa te pranonin islamin sikur kane pranuar budizmin?

----------


## Raim

> Eh na qat koken me kete Majkell xheksonin qe eshte fut ne islam,cfare krenarie keni.
> Cka pasni pas me ba ju sikur shume vipa te pranonin islamin sikur kane pranuar budizmin?


Askush sta qan koken ty, as te ka ardhe ne shtepi, as te thirrur ne telefon se Majkell Xheksoni eshte bere musliman.
Thjeshte eshte publikuar si lajm ne forumin Islam dhe kurgje me teper, askush nuk ka permend budizem as VIPa, nuk e dij pse ju pengon disave, po don lexoje po sdon ste detyron kush.

----------


## Marmara

.

Ai ka bere nje kenge islame ku mund ta degjoni ketu

Ya habibi ne kete Ilahi n as qe ekziston zeri i jakson'it
 eshte Yusuf Islam & Zain Bhika, A.A.W.W.B
megjithate nuk rendesi,edhe ashtu e pelqejme kete Ilahi

----------


## coptic

Dikur ishte Dëshmitar i Jehovait, por u përjashtua, dhe po kërkonte diku ku mund të lavdërohej, dhe duke parë që nuk po arrinte të nxirrte më muzika të reja, filloi të bëjë edhe këtë, meq shumë vende arabe nuk dëgjojnë këngët e perëndimit, le të kthehem unë e t'ua shes. Me sa kujtoj lajmi tregonte edhe se këta ishin disa biznesmen arabë që e kishin denoncuar në lidhje me disa pagesa. Tjerat ia lëmë kohës t'i zbulojë.
Fundja vendim personal i secilit është. 

Njerëzit në vend se të lavdërohen me ligjet e Perëndisë lavdërohen me VIPat e njerëzve që konvertohen. Sikur ata të tregonin që një fe apo një tjetër mund të tregohej e vërtetë nga këto gjëra.

Sa për ta kujtuar se nga Arabët nuk do të dalë asnjë këngëtar apo VIP tjetër që do të konvertohet në ndonjë fe të perëndimit dhe kjo për dy arsye: Së pari as që ka të tillë këngëtarë, dhe së dyti po u konvertuan do të kërkojnë ta vrasin myslimanët.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Duhet te jete nder i madh per boten arabe qe nje pedofil i skeduar behet pjese e tyre. Ndryshe nuk shpjegohen pozimet e shpeshta fotografike te sheikeve e princave arabe me Majkellin. Sic duket dicka i bashkon ne jete. Cfare te jete valle?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

sa per temen ,duhet te them qe eshte nje teme qe e has shpesh dh jo vetem me michael jackson por edhe me shume te tjere.Allahu e di me se miri se a eshte bere apo jo ai musliman.nese eshte bere gezohem per te sikur do gezohesha per shume te tjere.porse krenaria e Islamit nuk eshte michael jackson por profeti jone Muhammedi [sallahu alejhi ue selam],ai eshte shembulli per tu ndjekur dhe per tu krenuar.mesimet e madherishme te Kuranit Famelarte jane krenaria jone.sa per keta njerez,ata as nuk e pasurojne apo e varferojne Islamin perkundrazi me pranimin e tij dhe ndjekjen e mesmive te tij e pasurojne vetveten.

----------


## white-knight

WoW ca lajmi sensacional!!!

Allahu Ekber.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Dikur ishte Dëshmitar i Jehovait


Nese ka qen pedofil , ateher paska qen derisa ka qen krishter

Tani qe u be musliman do te jet i penduar dhe sdot bej pun qe i ka mesu derisa ka qen jegovian

----------


## mia@

> Nese ka qen pedofil , ateher paska qen derisa ka qen krishter
> 
> Tani qe u be musliman do te jet i penduar dhe sdot bej pun qe i ka mesu derisa ka qen jegovian


Po sepse feja juaj nuk i quan pedofile ata qe shkojne me femije.E quajne dicka te pranueshme. :i terbuar:

----------

